# 12ft V boat weight capacity?



## jwest012 (Mar 9, 2011)

I just picked up my first small fishing boat (12 ft deep V aluminum) and just registered on this site. I have been using some of the other posts on this site as a set of guidelines as to how I modify my little boat. I'm just curious as to how much change in stability is made by adding a floor to a 12 ft deep V boat. It is a pretty light boat to begin with and I am estimating the addition of around 100 lbs to the boat. I realize that raising the floor will make the boat more top heavy, but I don't know how much it will be affected. Any comments are appreciated. Thanks in advance...I've included some pics of my current status on this project.


----------



## matthew1809 (Mar 10, 2011)

I can't speak for stability of raising the deck - you're a step ahead of me, I just got my boat this week. If it helps though, mine's a pretty lightweight 12' V and the Coast Guard plate (I'm guessing yours is missing) qualifies it for up to 15hp, 2-3 persons up to 345#, and 545# total persons + gear.


----------



## jwest012 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thx for the reply. I made some more progress today. All I have to do now is make a back deck, finish the mid deck and wait for the ice to thaw.


----------



## Rick James (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a 73' Sears 12V. My weight capacity is 585lbs for both motor and people, and mine is rated for 15hp.


----------



## bassbuster2011 (Mar 24, 2011)

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=17979
Here is a link to what i have done to mine. I have a a 12 ft v-bottom too. Take a look. I think the weight limit for mine is 585 also motor, gear and two people. Hope this helps


----------



## Merlin (Mar 25, 2011)

I found this formula one day that might help you

number of people = the vessel length in feet times the vessel width in feet divided by 15

For example if your boat is 12 feet long and 4 feet wide, your boat's capacity would be 12 x 4 / 15, which is 3.2


To figure out the passenger weight capacity is to take the formula above and figure out the number of people and then multiply by the average weight of 150 pounds per person. In the example above, the weight capacity of the boat would be 480 pounds.



Hope this helps


----------

